
Chinese app on Xi’s ideology allows access to all the data on 100M users’ phones - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/chinese-app-on-xis-ideology-allows-data-access-to-100-million-users-phones-report-says/2019/10/11/2d53bbae-eb4d-11e9-bafb-da248f8d5734_story.html
======
vatueil
The article links to this report from Cure53:
[https://cure53.de/analysis_report_sgn.pdf](https://cure53.de/analysis_report_sgn.pdf)

A different Chinese surveillance app that was previously examined by Cure53 is
discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20606116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20606116)

------
bradknowles
When all party officials are required to use this app, and all their data is
kept 100% public all the time, then maybe it might be a good time to talk
about anyone else using it.

Not until then.

~~~
vatueil
The first part of that is already the case, according to the article:

> _Use of the app in China is not exactly voluntary. The Communist Party has
> issued directives to its members to download the app, as have many
> workplaces._

Of course, the collected data is not public.

------
stephenboyd
What permissions does the app request when it's installed?

